# low light



## wax (Mar 16, 2007)

just bought another 55 gal tank and i'm going to make it in to a low light discus tank . i not going to use any.. co2 and i was wondering what would be a good light fixture for this.

thanks for any help.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight plus $10 off.


----------



## wax (Mar 16, 2007)

well thats 130w light and i would think i would have to use co2 and i'm not wanting to


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

For low light to the extent that CO2 is optional, on a 55 gallon tank, I would stick to maybe 75 watts maximum of PC bulbs and reflectors comparable to AHS light kits. But, there is no magic number.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Before I got co2 I had this light and it gave me no problems.


----------



## wax (Mar 16, 2007)

well i know this is more than 75w. do you all think this would be a problem. all i'm wanting to grow in this tank is different java ferns and crypts..

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...es_Lighting_Fixtures_T5_Lighting~vendor~.html

or.. i do have a all-glass NO strip light with two new 32w 8000k bulbs. wasnt going to use it because i didnt think it would do the job


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

The Aqualight is much better quality and comes with two 6700K instead of an unknown pink bulb.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

Wax, I have grown plants like that for years with just the light that comes with most tanks. If your tank came with lighting, you may not have to buy anything.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Unless I just wanted to save on electricity I wouldn't even consider T5 lights for a low light tank. Too much like buying a Porsche to drive 5 miles to church once a week.


----------



## wax (Mar 16, 2007)

good deal. thanks for the help. i'll just use the two T-8 i have + if i had to i also have one T-12 i could use down the road with them. i was just worried i would get too much light and needing co2 or to little light to grow anything. i've never tried to grow those type of plants only ones that love light. my other 55 has a little over 4wpg and has been going strong for over two yrs but it's a job have to stay on top of it. but anyway's thanks again.


----------

